# [Regular Season Game 25] Houston Rockets at Denver Nuggets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(14-10)/(18-7)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, December 16, 9:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Billups / Afflalo / Anthony / Martin / Nene*


_*Preview*_


> The Denver Nuggets had their 17-game regular-season home winning streak snapped last month with a loss George Karl referred to as an "embarrassment," but his team has since returned to its successful ways at the Pepsi Center.
> 
> The Houston Rockets, one of the few teams to win in Denver last season, have Tracy McGrady back for at least limited playing time as they look to defeat the Nuggets for a fourth consecutive time Wednesday night.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We have a tough schedule.
This one tough road game.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

WTF has possessed Ariza!? He's making me miss Artest's shot selection.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Billups is killing us.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Billups isn't here anymore.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

And we're still losing. :/


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

A bunch of silly turnovers. It seems like we don't wanna win this game.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

You can't beat the other team *AND* the referees together.


----------

